# Martin Whippet Mini Moocher shooting session.



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I recently re banded my Mini Moocher by Martin Whippet to allow for partial butterfly with 1842s. Using 3/8" (9.5mm) steel at an unknown distance, but not extremely far as I was in my garage.






Sorry for the low quality video, I was using my cell phone.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking frame, and very nice shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you Charles.


----------

